# Jenna Jameson talks Sin-Jin Smyth



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here goes a link posted by my buddy, hypokritical over on the Sin-Jin board. It has Porn Queen Jenna Jameson telling a little about her role in the film. Enjoy!

http://www.iesb.net/videointerviews/jennajamesonint.php


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

She's not as hot when she's not wearing her dildos.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm not even touching this one.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Has she filmed her role yet? I wish her the best. 
Ethan knows what he's doing.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

As near as I'm able to gather, I think she only has bit part. I could never get a clear answer from anyone on the subject. Believe me, I asked.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sin is right - Ethan told me he can't talk about it.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks. Hmmm...Sin-Jin Jameson?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Perhaps she was attracted to the word "sin" in the title.

Much improved avatar, by the way! Who is she?


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

My avatar.
A high-octane hybrid of Molly Ringwald,Angelina Jolie,and Jessica Alba!:googly:

??????? Here you go; M'Lord Spaulding.

http://www.antoniogenna.net/roswell/download/cesco/0301 - Majandra_Delfino.jpg


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here goes an even better'un:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Uh Oh , theres that odd tinglelng again. looks alot like my highschool girlfriend.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Sinister dropped da'bomb,and dethroned Jenna's thread. Now Hib's tingling.

Not since Jimi Hendrix upstaged The Monkees...

FYI (Hendrix was booked as the opening act for The Monkees 1967 tour. Note to manager:It's called "research".Get to know it!.)


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I can't see _any_ of these photos - it wasn't such a big deal when I was trying to see *Guess the Movie Still* game, but now it's getting important.

Do I need to do something to my settings? Am I just goofy? (Rhetorical question)


----------

